
CVE-2018-8493 – Windows TCP/IP Information Disclosure Vulnerability - wglb
https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-us/security-guidance/advisory/CVE-2018-8493
======
wglb
Reminds me of a paper from about 20 years ago by tptacek and newsham about
evading IDS

